# not a hedgehog, but he does have spikes... my tenrec



## angriesthedgehog (Nov 11, 2011)

Van Helsing...

umm...









ello folks









I holdn yur fingas









aye iz fallin









cule dis meh noo viv









check dis under ere









dis meh log


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have always thought tenrecs are so interesting and also cute.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

He is gorgeous! I love the 'I'm falling' expression on his face! More pics please....


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Lookit those ears! I love it! 

His face reminds me of Templeton from Charlotte's Web.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So cuteeee.  
I really hope to own one day. :3 I looked into breeders but I couldn't really find any 
Good luck with yours. And I agree you should post more pics D;


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute!  Love his feet lol!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

DOSE EARS! ijustwanttosnorglewithhim...


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh boy oh boy I love tenrecs!! What a babe.  How old is he?


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

He's so awesome looking!! Great photos - and I loved all your captions.


----------



## angriesthedgehog (Nov 11, 2011)

He is about 8months old - been looking for a lady for him but they are few and far between :/


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

He's so cute!!

What are tenrecs like? Are they nocturnal like hedgies?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a little cutie! I love tenrecs! I'm so glad you shared your pictures with us.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He is cute overload!! :mrgreen:


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute! I was reading about tenrecs as pets and I read that they can be mean :shock: Is this true at all?


----------

